# Wheel sealant choice



## roadstar

I need a product to protect new alloys my choices are below but open to suggestions.

In no order of preferance

Chemical guys WHEEL GUARD
Poorboys WHEEL SEALANT
WHEEL WAX
AUTOGLYM SRP 2X EGP
or AG as 4TH above topped wiyh either 1,2OR 3 above

Iam looking for durability

Thanks


----------



## Avanti

roadstar said:


> I need a product to protect new alloys my choices are below but open to suggestions.
> 
> In no order of preferance
> 
> Chemical guys WHEEL GUARD
> Poorboys WHEEL SEALANT
> WHEEL WAX
> AUTOGLYM SRP 2X EGP
> or AG as 4TH above topped wiyh either 1,2OR 3 above
> 
> Iam looking for durability
> 
> Thanks


AG Wheel Seal


----------



## ahaydock

I use 2x coats of EGP (as I already had some and had spent enough on new detailing goodies) and find it works very well. I do need to top it up every few weeks though (which is fine) but I don'k now how that compares to say the PBs or CG's for durability - can anyone shed some light on that?


----------



## Neil_S

Why do you top up EGP every few weeks? Should be lasting many months I would expect.


----------



## izzi613

I find CG Wheel Guard last for a couple of months at least.

I usually top it up before though. Use two coats for the first time and then top up as necessary. Very good stuff. I would probably recommend a seal beforehand though on new rims. I would choose Klasse AIO then SG topped by CG WG however my rims were old so just clayed and used CG WG.


----------



## Paul-T

CG Wheel Guard.


----------



## Rich

I go for the AG SRP and EGP x3 base and topped with Poorboys or Swissvax Autobahn when I get the chance.


----------



## Craigo

i have just got some poorboys wheel sealent, and it says that it shoul dbe applied weekly, is that really neccesary?? does it only last a week??


----------



## Neil_S

Rich said:


> I go for the AG SRP and EGP x3 base and topped with Poorboys or Swissvax Autobahn when I get the chance.


Have you tried out the Swissvax yet Rich?


----------



## Rich

I have Neil the Clio has been wearing it now for a fair few weeks, and 3 or 4 washes on since application like the BOS. Wheels clean up very easily and still have a great gloss.


----------



## Neil_S

Rich said:


> I have Neil the Clio has been wearing it now for a fair few weeks, and 3 or 4 washes on since application like the BOS. Wheels clean up very easily and still have a great gloss.


Nice one.

May give this a go in the future, I do love shiny wheels.


----------



## ahaydock

Neil_S said:


> Why do you top up EGP every few weeks? Should be lasting many months I would expect.


Hmm I'm not finding it lasts that long, saying that I guess it is about a month in between coats


----------



## forde

i use poorboys, but will be trying cg next time as i like to try other things.

i cant see how egp would be as good as a dedicated wheel sealant, the poorboys sealant leaves a really slick slippery layer on the wheels and dirt just slides off easy.

i read a thread on here about carlack 68 or somethin on wheels seemed a good job but aint tried it myself.


----------



## deej

forde said:


> i use poorboys, but will be trying cg next time as i like to try other things.
> 
> i cant see how egp would be as good as a dedicated wheel sealant, the poorboys sealant leaves a really slick slippery layer on the wheels and dirt just slides off easy.
> 
> i read a thread on here about carlack 68 or somethin on wheels seemed a good job but aint tried it myself.


I find that EGP leaves a more oily finish than CGs Wheel Guard, both are just as slick and easy to remove dirt from.


----------



## Detailed Obsession

Poorboy's Wheel Sealant is excellent, and certainly no need to apply every week - it lasts for ages and ages on my cars; great stuff 

Gareth


----------



## yamaha

my clio have on wheels Cg wheel guard

i love it


----------



## weewizard69

Cleaned with AB Brite Wheels - "Acid Free"
AG - SRP left to cure 
AG - EGP 2 coats - left to cure

This gives me ample protection and makes cleaning the wheels easy next time.

Gives a great shine.

sometimes I will use CG Blitz Spray instead of AG EGP.

:thumb:


----------



## Sp8y

Just put a couple of coats of Swissvax Autobahn on my freshly refurbed alloys. Went on & off easily.
Just waiting to see what they'll be like over time. The flake in the paint certainly stands out well.

Sp8y.


----------



## Summit Detailing

CG wheel guard vote here too:thumb: ..great product


----------



## SDP

I'm pretty amazed that the CG product gets a thumbs up here.

I've used this and the Poorboys equivalent on around 20 customer cars as a test and both are shot to bits within a couple of weeks.
Waste of money/time/effort IMHO.


----------



## Neil_S

Whats your weapon of choice Nick?


----------

